# The Visiting Nun



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

[SUB]Lost on a rainy night, a nun stumbles across a monastery and requests shelter there. Fortunately, she's just in time for dinner and was treated to the best fish and chips she had ever tasted. 

After dinner, she went into the kitchen to thank the chefs. She was met by two of the Brothers. The first one says, "Hello, I am Brother Michael, and this is Brother Charles." "I'm very pleased to meet you," replies the nun. 

"I just wanted to thank you for a wonderful dinner. The fish and chips were the best I've ever had. Out of curiosity, who cooked what?" Brother Charles replied, "Well, I'm the fish friar." She turned to the other Brother and said, "Then you must be....?" "Yes, I'm afraid so..... I am the chip monk."[/SUB]


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2014)

Groan....:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2014)

*Alvin* !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> *Alvin* !


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 12, 2014)

*Need to purge, need to purge ...* :cower:


----------

